# Samsung T5 SDD



## HeliaVox (Sep 16, 2018)

Just saw a deal on Amazon and got a 500GB drive for $99.

This is my first SSD for streaming samples and my Kontakt library is well over 500GB.

I was wondering what libraries would best be served by moving them over to the SSD.

Thanks for everyones input!

P


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 16, 2018)

Percussion and Drums for the amount of streams, Strings if you write orchestral and use major string libraries. Anything that uses a lot of round robins or voices, especially things you use consistently. Cheers. I'm sure you'll be adding more.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 20, 2018)

I have Hollywood Orchestra Gold on mine, plus a ton of other VI's. It is a sweet SSD, and that's a killer deal!


----------



## wnws (Sep 20, 2018)

It’s still on Amazon for 99. Good drive.


----------

